# Gibraltar



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

As part of our trip to Spain next January we are planning on visiting Gibraltar, having never been before.

Could anyone who has actually been there/nearby provide any info on local campsites? We would need to get a bus to the rock rather than take our MH in.

Thanks

Graham


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I drove to Gib once from Marbella in a car. Couldnt even find anywhere to park that. To be honest I thought it was an overcrowded dump. Dont let me put you off but I wouldnt go out of your way to see it to be honest.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Well we are!









We have never been and may only go once but at least we will have then been there and can have an opinion...

We'll probably only pop in for 1 day tbh whilst we are touring southern Spain

Graham


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

From what I have heard Graham I would park up and walk in.

Ray.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I suspect things may have changed since we went there many years ago but just in case they haven't.
There were massive queues of vehicle trying to get in and many touts or whatever they may be called trying to get you to follow them to a private parking area, where people were charged exorbitant amounts for the service, luckily we were warned about the practice and weren't fooled but many were.

Another thing worth being aware of was that back then vehicles parked up were prime targets to be broken into as the thieves knew they would not be disturbed as they were sure where the owners were and they had many lookouts posted just in case.

If you do go hope all is good for you and you experience no problems.


.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Rest assured we have no intention of taking our MH in there. We'll stay nearby and get a bus to the border and walk in from there.

Graham


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

We have stayed twice at the Marina https://www.campercontact.com/en/sp...inea-de-la-concepcion/21627/parking-alcaidesa

You can watch the planes land and great night views of the rock.There is a guard on duty so feels very safe,water,waste and an easy 20 min walk into Gibraltar crossing the

runway.

It was good to have a pint of English Ale and the cable car up to the top,and the apes,and the walk down the Mediterranean steps.....but not much else !!!!!

It's easy to say don't bother when you've actually been yourself.

As you come along the seafront make sure to keep to the right for the Marina and don't get caught in the traffic to cross into Gibraltar


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I agree with all the other comments. I will ask Chris, when he gets up, if he remembers which campsite we stayed on. If you are going over by coach then you may not need to be too near?


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

I'd also recommend the Aire at La Linea on the marina.

Great value and just a short walk over the border into Gib


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Don’t get too excited at the prospect of visiting it. We went there last year. We won’t be going back!

The best way I can think of describing it is that it’s like a chunk 1960’s Portsmouth that has been towed out to the Med and dumped, it doesn’t appear to have had any investment since! There frankly is nothing of real interest to be seen. The streets are very narrow and crowded, there are loads of “tat” shops and plenty of “British” style pubs. 

The ONLY thing I could say was interesting was the rock and it’s associated tunnels etc. Don’t even THINK of walking up unless your a tri-athlete. There is a cable car (expensive) and there are slightly lower priced mini bus trips to be had (the roads on the rock are VERY narrow indeed) 

If you can find a coach/bus trip from a distance out that’s what I would go for, the chances of finding a parking space anywhere near the rock are infinitesimal, if you DO find a parking space you will need a trust fund to pay for it. 

I am sure you can see a bit of a pattern to the responses! There’s a reason for that! 

You have been warned

Andy


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I went there several times in the 1980's and 1990's and thought it was very pleasant! I guess it's changed for the worse from the sound of it. Certainly going up to the top of the Rock was a good trip and the tunnels - plus the English pubs; although I suppose why bother as we have English pubs in England!

From the sound of it we should let the Spanish have it then.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Mrplodd said:


> Don't get too excited at the prospect of visiting it. We went there last year. We won't be going back!
> 
> The best way I can think of describing it is that it's like a chunk 1960's Portsmouth that has been towed out to the Med and dumped, it doesn't appear to have had any investment since! There frankly is nothing of real interest to be seen. The streets are very narrow and crowded, there are loads of "tat" shops and plenty of "British" style pubs.
> 
> ...


Luckily Andy I SELDOM listen to your advice/doom and gloom so will still be going. But THANKS for reminding me why I seldom come on MHF any more









As Peter says, it's easy to slag it off when you have been...

Interestingly enough responses across 3 forums have been roughly 50/50 regarding whether it's nice or not. Either way we are going and by the looks the aire at the Marina or a campsite a few clicks up the road are the best options. As I posted earlier in this thread, we'll definitely not be driving on









Graham


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Luckily Andy I SELDOM listen to your advice/doom and gloom so will still be going. But THANKS for reminding me why I seldom come on MHF any more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So why just single me out?? Barryd has posted pretty much the same as me, he escapes without comment yet you choose to post unpleasant personal comments in respect of me.

I spoke from a point of personal experience (like Barryd) yet you decided to be rude to me and ignore his comments entirely. Why?

I hope you do enjoy your visit, it didn't suit me, but it may well suit you. We all like different things. One thing I like are polite and respectful people.

Andy

P.s. If you are unable to be civil I doubt you will be missed.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Andy

If you read my OP I only asked for info on campsites rather than half a page of diatribe on the why's/wherefor's of going there!

The difference is that Barry chucked in a throw away line - as did others - and fair enough. You posted your usual strident half a page with your usual EMPHASIS using random capitalisation! Given previous experiences/posts of where you were equally strident and also completely wrong, it's little wonder you secured the reaction you did!

Graham


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Settle down boys and girls, I was on holiday in Spain in the 90's and drove down to Gib for a day and quite liked it mind you the apes where a bit of a pain on the rock, always trying to nick things from you, evil little buggers, actually quite large evil buggers.
I am sure you will enjoy it Graham.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Rather than just say “It’s a dump” I thought it better to try and explain why I thought that, and detail the little bits of useful information I had gleaned because I thought you might find them useful! S

Three (non random) capitalised words, to stress a few of what I thought might be important points hardly rates as a “strident diatribe” does it? 

I will leave it for others to decide who has been the more reasonable/adult here.

I sincerely hope you do enjoy your visit to the Rock. 

Andy


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

SORRY: no info on campsites.

However, when we lived in Marbella we visit Gib 3 times, or more accurately, twice, as our friends didn't realise they needed their passport to get in (and out) of the place [be warned!].

Admittedly, we went by car and had no problems: fuel was cheap and Morrison's was able to supply a range of British "treats" at approx 25% more than the UK price.

We totally ignore British pubs and the central carpark was a rip-off, but the drive down the west side passed interesting beaches BUT I think the tunnels on that road would exclude a MH.
There is a good carpark at the southern tip, near a mosque, with views to Morocco and close by a shipwreck. [From memory, there might be a "pillar of Hercules" but I'm on limited internet in the Outer Hebridies, so can't check.] I think MHs can get there by driving down the east side of the rock.

We also took a taxi ride to see the sights: £80 for 4 of us in 2009, including all the admission tickets. As stated earlier, the roads are narrow and our driver had no qualms about knocking parked cars out of his way: be warned!

Whatever people may say, it is a long way to travel to the south of Spain and you ought to experience everything on offer: enjoy!

Gordon


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

If you prefer a campsite then after the Marina we also stayed at http://www.campingsureuropa.es/ to get all our washing done before Morocco.

A bit further to go but we walked round along the beach looking at driftwood, poking things and taking photos of the small boats.

We only learnt later that La Linea has a very high crime rate as it is the favoured drop off point for hash from Morocco......................

now what was that package we were poking on the beach??


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Webby1 said:


> If you prefer a campsite then after the Marina we also stayed at http://www.campingsureuropa.es/ to get all our washing done before Morocco.


Thanks Pete

What did you think of the campsite?

Graham


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Campsite was fine...........................some of the pitches were a little tight but we managed with our 7.5 van...........easier to access from the sea direction. 

It seems to be a training/day centre for people with special needs,but that was no problem and they benefit from the income.

But if it was just about a visit to Gibraltar I would stay at the Marina and walk round.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

*For those folks who stayed at the Marina next to Gibraltar...*

Could you advise what time of year you went and if possible what day of the week? Was it busy when you were there?

We are looking to arrive on either a Saturday or Sunday around the 19/20th of January next year but I can change my plans if there is too much risk of it being full.

Thanks

Graham


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Well we stayed over New Year and there was still space...................there's an overflo at the side and people are coming and going all the time.

As well as the camping we saw some people wilding around by the football pitch.

You could be unlucky and a large group turn up .....................but that's the same anywhere....................it's probably better to have a back up plan anyway, than someone 

tell you it'll be quiet and no problem and it's full when you turn up.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

I loved Gibraltar, we have been 3 times now. 
Just to walk across the runway was an experience in itself.

Stayed at the marina at La Linea , a gentle 10 minute stroll to the border. 12€ per 24 hours, toilets, washing machine, water and waste available. There is a local eaterie onsite. Very safe and quiet. The football club offers parking with elsan point about 4kms around the coast. It is just a carpark but was quiet and felt safe. A chap comes around about 7 PM to collect his 4€ .

Gibraltar itself is a must do! If Spain get their way it won't be British for much longer.

As we have a dog we opted to walk in, don't forget your passport. We also took the dog passport but weren't asked for it. As dogs are not allowed on the buses or the cable cars we just mooched around the shopping areas and bars etc. We were advised not to go up the rock because the monkeys can be aggressive to dogs. There is plenty to see and do. 

The last time we went we did take the van in to fill up at Morrisons, we got the timing a bit wrong trying to leave at teatime, which meant it took over half-hour to cross the border.
A local did tell us we could visit the point but our satnav showed a route with a 2.2 metre bridge but was only 2m wide so we got out quick. Some of the roads are quite steep with cars parked on both sides.eeek!! 

Yes it's a bit tacky but the locals are very friendly and happy to chat? 
The only negative thing I found was the traffic fumes in the narrow streets on the way in. 
Go and make your own mind up, at least it will be a tick off your 'to do' list.
The marina holds up to 50 vans, marked parking bays. We stayed January, April and November. Never full, as it's all single file parking we didn't feel cramped or squeezed in. A lovely view on the boats with the rock behind us. 
Wish I was there now.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

We called there on our way back from Morocco 3 years ago. After being away from the UK for 5 months it felt like a homecoming. Very interesting as a a citadel the defenses are impressive. Homelt and interesting municipal museum. Highlight was a MORRISONS exactly stocked as per UK. As has been said park in LA linear and walk or cycle in.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Glandwr said:


> We called there on our way back from Morocco 3 years ago. After being away from the UK for 5 months it felt like a homecoming. Very interesting as a a citadel the defenses are impressive. Homelt and interesting municipal museum. Highlight was a MORRISONS exactly stocked as per UK. As has been said park in LA linear and walk or cycle in.


What time of year was this and was the Marina busy?

Graham


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

I have just checked park4night and la Linea ( marina) is showing 100 spaces. Most we have seen there was about 20. The football ground is only 20 spaces.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

GMJ said:


> What time of year was this and was the Marina busy?
> 
> Graham


It would have been toward the end of March/beginning April. Did look at wildcamping on the streets, quite a few possibilities late in the day but we urgently needed a charge up from EHU. Lots of spaces at the marina. The launderrette was also welcome.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

We cycled from the campsite at La Linea de Concepcion as it can get very congested at the checkpoint if they Spanish police take it upon themselves to be pains in the backside to slow everything down.

Be warned the ATMs on Gib only issue Sterling not Euros. There is a Morrisons on the Island also.

Hope that helps

Dave


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Be warned the ATMs on Gib only issue Sterling not Euros.
> 
> Dave


And the notes are likely to be Gibraltean not UK.

Gordon


----------

